# Best Candy Value?



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

I thought I'd get some input from you guys.

I need a LOT of candy...

I organize a zombie group in the local Halloween parade. I'm looking at probably about 10 candy people each getting rid of 4 TOT bags worth of candy, so that puts us at needing to fill about forty 15"x15" tote bags. Somewhat limited budget, so I can't spring for really good stuff, but I don't want to be the group giving out the cruddy stuff either.

I need to find a good mix of quality vs price and what stores have the best deal.

And for fun, here's the bag I'm arming my candy people with this year:


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

I love that bag!! :smilekin: Have you checked prices at Oriental Trading? They carry large assortments.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I find that Target usually has better candy prices than the other large stores like Walmart. However, I specifically look for, what my husband calls, "premium chocolate".


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We usually get our candy from Target as well. They sell mixed assortment bags of a variety of candies with piece counts of anywhere from 50 to around 200 or so. Oriental Trading Company also deals in bulk at decent prices, but I've never ordered candy from them so I can't speak to the quality/freshness.

Considering the number and size of bags you're wanting to fill, you're going to be parting with a fair amount of cash no matter where you buy.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

We're trying Oriental Trading Co. for our TOT candy this year. We've used them for school carnivals in the past, and the quality is decent. They have some unique Halloween themed candies and trinkets in massive quantities that caught my eye. They also have brand name chocolate bars too, but those were higher priced than the more novelty type candy I was looking at.


----------



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

I guess I'll run around tomorrow and see what Target and a few others have. It looks like the bulk variety packs are running about $5/lb on Oriental so at least I have something to compare to.

This is one of the coolest candies I've seen in a while! Too pricey for my current needs though.  http://www.orientaltrading.com/interlocking-bone-candies-a2-_K333.fltr?prodCatId=388671&tabId=7



Anda said:


> I love that bag!! :smilekin:


I'm pretty happy with the design. I'm going to wander out to the shop and print them this evening. Hopefully they'll come out as nice as the mockup.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

We typically get in excess of 1,500 TOTs so have to watch the costs very carefully. Anything chocolate is out of the question. Like others, we've found Target to be very competive and typically end up giving out either individually wrapped Twizzers or Pixie Sticks. At about $0.03 each, I think they are quite a value. They also have two other very important qualities in common. 1) Both are easy to drop into an only partially opened TOT bag and 2) I'm not really fond of either, increasing the chances that we'll have the majority of the 1,620 (this year's suply) we bought on hand to pass out.


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

Just fyi, not sure if its still there, but there were some printable coupons out recently for nestle brand candies


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Chocolate is always too expensive. Smarties and Frooties (an online, fruity Tootsie Roll) are very cheap as well. 

Oriental Trading, whom I usually hate for their inflated prices actually is now undercutting my other suppliers..AND they have a free shipping code & 10% off coupon. 
I'm giving out Otter Pops (freeze pops in a plastic sleeve) ...$5 for 200. Thinking outside the box this year due to $$ pressures....


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I have found that the Rite Aids usually have pretty good prices on Halloween candy and have a pretty good assortment if you go to one of the larger stores. They have had their candy out since Back to School time so some of the choices might be slim by now. But they do offer great sales on candy from now till after Easter.


----------



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

I ran around looking at a few places today. The best deal I found was Sam's Club.

Using the Child's Play Tootsie Roll assortments as comparison:
Sam's - 5.3lb about $10 - $1.87/lb
Target - 3.5lb about $9 - $2.57/lb
Oriental - 3.5lb is $16+shipping - $4.57+/lb

Similar story on the Wonka assortment and other common packs that I could compare across stores.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Oriental Trading has a free shipping coupon and a $10 off coupon.


----------



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

First $250 worth from sams. Probably going to get another batch that size. Saved around $70 over the Target price.

This is one of the only things I've found that really helps make my buddy's sams membership pay for itself and we almost took care of two years of fees in one cart load.

There's something strangely satisfying about throwing 100lb of candy in the back of a car.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

CrazedLemming said:


> First $250 worth from sams. Probably going to get another batch that size. Saved around $70 over the Target price.
> 
> This is one of the only things I've found that really helps make my buddy's sams membership pay for itself and we almost took care of two years of fees in one cart load.
> 
> There's something *strangely satisfying* about throwing 100lb of candy in the back of a car.


Lol. There is a picture worth a thousand words.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Something to consider when shopping oriental trading ... is it made in the US or overseas? ... I get get a bit nervous about things like this.


----------



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

jaege said:


> Lol. There is a picture worth a thousand words.


The old guy working at Sam's just had one word and caught himself before finishing it. "shiiiiiiiii...uhhh...happy halloween"

The reactions you get when people notice a cart full of candy are fantastic.


----------

